# Sunny and Sparky's Morning Routine



## FaeryBee

*Sunny and Sparky spend their days together but each sleep in his own flight cage every night.

The following is a short picture story of how their mornings begin.

First I clean up the papers in the cages before opening the doors of both their cages. 

As soon as I open his cage door, Sparky immediately flies over to join Sunny in Sunny's cage



The conversations start with Sunny determined to tell Sparky all about the night before



This part must be a secret!



Good morning!



Let's have some breakfast



Yummy!



Sunny and Sparky thank you for joining them this morning!
:wave:​*


----------



## Annabear

How sweet!! I really want to know what secrets they're telling each other!!


----------



## dsavino

Sunny and Sparky make such a cute couple! The should have their own morning talk show on television!  Thanks for sharing breakfast with us! Yummy!!


----------



## eduardo

*Best friends*


----------



## Antbux

Ahh love the pics, thanks for sharing.

Can I just ask, do you keep seed in their cage, or sprinkle that in for them at feed times ?


----------



## FaeryBee

Antbux said:


> Ahh love the pics, thanks for sharing.
> 
> Can I just ask, do you keep seed in their cage, or sprinkle that in for them at feed times ?


*Thank you!

The boys get a little seed (on their clean paper) each morning.
They have two or three different kinds of pellets available in their cages 24/7. 
In the evenings, right after I clean their cages again, they get their evening ration of seed.

Right now they are happily eating from a saucer of chickweed. *


----------



## nuxi

Awwwww! They are such a cute couple!


----------



## FaeryBee

*


Annabear said:



How sweet!! I really want to know what secrets they're telling each other!!

Click to expand...

Probably something really important like where they are going to hide the millet stash so Skipper and Scooter can't get any. 



dsavino said:



Sunny and Sparky make such a cute couple! The should have their own morning talk show on television!  Thanks for sharing breakfast with us! Yummy!!

Click to expand...

 Thanks, Diane
My little Sunshine Boys definitely entertain ME each morning. 



eduardo said:



Best friends

Click to expand...

 You're right Dee -- the boys are good buddies.



nuxi said:



Awwwww! They are such a cute couple!

Click to expand...

 The boys send their thanks, Gaby!*


----------



## jazzboys

It's good to see they are friends, do they share a cage now?


----------



## aluz

It's great to see some pics of Sunny and Sparky! 
Maybe Sunny is wanting to join Skipper and Scooter on their adventurous vacations and is telling Sparky all about it.


----------



## FaeryBee

*


jazzboys said:



It's good to see they are friends, do they share a cage now?

Click to expand...

Thanks, Liz
Sunny and Sparky spend their days together but each boy has his own individual flight cage so Sparky returns to his own cage at night. 



aluz said:



It's great to see some pics of Sunny and Sparky! 
Maybe Sunny is wanting to join Skipper and Scooter on their adventurous vacations and is telling Sparky all about it. 

Click to expand...

 Ana, I wouldn't be at all surprised if you are correct! *


----------



## LynandIndigo

Sunny and Sparky really love one another they are the cutest little budgies. I wonder when Sunny and Sparky are going to get together to do there adventure's like Skipper and Scooter.


----------



## kcladyz

Sunny is my fave! Its the spotty yellow and green that make him adorable


----------



## FaeryBee

*


LynandIndigo said:



Sunny and Sparky really love one another they are the cutest little budgies. I wonder when Sunny and Sparky are going to get together to do there adventure's like Skipper and Scooter.

Click to expand...

 I'm not sure the adventure coordinator could come up with that many ideas! 



kcladyz said:



Sunny is my fave! Its the spotty yellow and green that make him adorable

Click to expand...

 Sunny is a cutie -- I like that he still has the "baby" look even though he's four years old now. *


----------



## jrook

You 'taught' me to do the little foraging seed thing in the mornings... did you know that?? I just chuckled. I start the day the same way... new paper, then open doors. Oscar flies to the boys' cage... I sprinkle the seed... they eat for a few minutes. I had to have learned that from you...
Here the routine differs... Oscar leads the 'kids' on a fly about and the oldies stay and eat. (I have bridges atop the cages linking them, so Cody can keep up with the kids when he's ready. Lemony just does whatever it is she wants to). Yours look so happy and sweet and so so cute!!


----------



## BirdCrazyJill

*They are so cute!! *


----------



## kcladyz

Sunny reminds me of my Oliver with the baby face innocence


----------



## Budget baby

My guys all love to run around and find something yummy to eat as well, I think they feel like they have accomplished a huge step to being a grown up Budgie:budgie:
They look very happy and content together


----------



## Jonah

Good to see the sunshine boys are happy and healthy and enjoying the same kind of bond that your other two boys do.....bond you say....james bond...


----------



## kcladyz

Jonah said:


> Good to see the sunshine boys are happy and healthy and enjoying the same kind of bond that your other two boys do.....bond you say....james bond...


Having a few beers tonight? lol


----------



## Jonah

kcladyz said:


> Having a few beers tonight? lol


Naaaa....I would never drink and forum because I don't need any help getting in trouble, just ask Deb...


----------



## StarlingWings

Aww, they are just too sweet! I love seeing pictures of the boys, as always. 
Best of friends over morning tea :loveeyes:


----------



## RusselltheGrey

Oh my word, what brilliantly colored Budgies you have there. Just gorgeous.


----------



## PrincipePio

What adorable little friends! I love the idea of putting some seeds on the paper to let them forage - does it make them want to walk on the paper at other times or through their droppings? Sammy always wants to forage when I let him out of the cage, and I've thought about doing the same as you, but I don't want him walking through his droppings (which currently fall through his grate) later in the day.

Thanks for sharing these cute pictures!


----------



## despoinaki

They are adorable!!  actually, it's morning here and it's like I see this routine happening in front of me! 
I love their relationship. They look like old friends talking to each other! 
Thank you for sharing those great photos and story Deb!


----------



## Birding

I love this! From the moment they get up, they are ready to start their busy day-- they just have so much to do!!


----------



## Niamhf

Such a cute little couple and beautiful colours


----------



## FaeryBee

*


jrook said:



You 'taught' me to do the little foraging seed thing in the mornings... did you know that??

Click to expand...

 Thanks, Judy! Yes, I do remember our conversations about the seed foraging routine. 



BirdCrazyJill said:



They are so cute!! 

Click to expand...

 Thanks, Jill. 



Pretty boy said:



My guys all love to run around and find something yummy to eat as well, I think they feel like they have accomplished a huge step to being a grown up Budgie:budgie:
They look very happy and content together 

Click to expand...

 Thank you Cathy. I'm very pleased that Sunny and Sparky became good friends after Shelby passed. roud:



Jonah said:



Good to see the sunshine boys are happy and healthy and enjoying the same kind of bond that your other two boys do.....bond you say....james bond...

Click to expand...

 :laughing: I LOVE this post, Randy!



StarlingWings said:



Aww, they are just too sweet! I love seeing pictures of the boys, as always. 
Best of friends over morning tea :loveeyes:

Click to expand...

 Thanks, Star. 



RusselltheGrey said:



Oh my word, what brilliantly colored Budgies you have there. Just gorgeous.

Click to expand...

 Thank you -- these two are my Sunshine Boys. roud:



PrincipePio said:



What adorable little friends! I love the idea of putting some seeds on the paper to let them forage - does it make them want to walk on the paper at other times or through their droppings? Sammy always wants to forage when I let him out of the cage, and I've thought about doing the same as you, but I don't want him walking through his droppings (which currently fall through his grate) later in the day.

Thanks for sharing these cute pictures! 

Click to expand...

 The boys have always been given seed on their papers first thing in the morning after the cage has been cleaned and I give them their veggies in a saucer on the cage floor as well. Because I'm home all day, I have the luxury of being able to keep an eye on the droppings and change their papers throughout the day if needed so it's never been an issue for me. 



despoinaki said:



They are adorable!!  actually, it's morning here and it's like I see this routine happening in front of me! 
I love their relationship. They look like old friends talking to each other! 
Thank you for sharing those great photos and story Deb! 

Click to expand...

Thank you, Despina -- I'm glad you enjoyed it.



Birding said:



I love this! From the moment they get up, they are ready to start their busy day-- they just have so much to do!!

Click to expand...

 They are quite the busy little budgies for sure, Chloe! 



Niamhf said:



Such a cute little couple and beautiful colours 

Click to expand...

Thank you, Niamh. *


----------



## SPBudgie

*Just melting with love for your Sunshine Boys! What cute Good buddies they have become - BFF for sure! Warms my heart to see them hang out together and confide in each other - So So Sweet, those two! Adore them!!!*


----------



## Sammiejw

Morning you beauties! They are so pretty ! And a breath of fresh air with their bright feathers - I'd love to know what the secrets are guys! I could share with Tilly  x


----------



## Budgieloverdevi

I love the secrete telling so sweet


----------



## FaeryBee

*


SPBudgie said:



Just melting with love for your Sunshine Boys! What cute Good buddies they have become - BFF for sure! Warms my heart to see them hang out together and confide in each other - So So Sweet, those two! Adore them!!!

Click to expand...

 Thanks, Ollie! 



Sammiejw said:



Morning you beauties! They are so pretty ! And a breath of fresh air with their bright feathers - I'd love to know what the secrets are guys! I could share with Tilly  x

Click to expand...

 If Tilly would like to come visit us, we'll tell her what some of the secrets are!
Sunny and Sparky



Budgieloverdevi said:



I love the secrete telling so sweet

Click to expand...

 Thank you!*


----------



## Jo Ann

*Sunny*

such wonderful buddies. I would love to sneak a peak at their wake up process. do they stretch wings? Flap a little? Stand at the door and tell Ma to hurry up and open the door. Do they take a quick shower in the water bowl?
Or a splash in the eyes to brace the plan for the day? Such great Budgies!!!!

Jo Ann:hug:


----------



## FaeryBee

*


Jo Ann said:



such wonderful buddies. I would love to sneak a peak at their wake up process. do they stretch wings? Flap a little? Stand at the door and tell Ma to hurry up and open the door. Do they take a quick shower in the water bowl?
Or a splash in the eyes to brace the plan for the day? Such great Budgies!!!!

Jo Ann:hug:

Click to expand...

Jo Ann,

Sunny's cage is uncovered first. He sleeps on his swing and when I uncover his cage he usually stretches his wings lifting his right foot up behind him. Then he waits for Sparky's cage to be uncovered.

Sparky sleeps on his grapevine perch beaded swing that Rick made for him. He has a bell hanging near the swing that he rings as soon as I uncover the cage. He rings his bell every evening when I cover him and again every morning when I uncover him. Then Sparky jumps down onto a perch near a toy that has a mirror to check out his appearance.

Sunny has now moved to the natural branch perch closest to the front of his cage waiting for Sparky.

Sparky moves over to the rope perch right inside his cage door waiting for me to finish cleaning up Sunny's cage.
Sparky starts chirping to Sunny and Sunny answers him. 

As soon as the papers in Sunny's cage have been changed and any clean-up with white vinegar that is needed is complete I open the door to Sunny's cage and then open the door to Sparky's cage.

Sparky immediately flies over and into Sunny's cage.
They both get up on the swings side by side (as shown in the pictures) and have their morning conversation. *


----------



## Jedikeet

Aww, it's Faery's Tangy Citrus Duo and they're gossiping about...SkipnScoot

It's so cute that they're having breakfast over their morning paper and funnies too!


----------



## FaeryBee

*Sunny and Sparky often call to Skipper and Scooter in the mornings after they've all enjoyed their breakfast so I wouldn't be at all surprised if you were correct, Nick. *


----------

